# 2012: Vacansoleil-DCM



## kbwh

Vacansoleil-DCM To Ride Bianchi In 2012 | Cyclingnews.com
Bianchi

Please please please do not loose that ProTour licence, Dutchmen!


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> Vacansoleil-DCM To Ride Bianchi In 2012 | Cyclingnews.com
> Bianchi
> 
> Please please please do not loose that ProTour licence, Dutchmen!


Agreed! Looking forward to see my fav bike back in the Pro Tour.
Wonder if the new VacanSoleil jersey's will have a splash of Celeste? :thumbsup:

News Story | Bianchi USA


----------



## spade2you

Should be fun to watch them in action next year. They just pickuped Larsen, who should be able to showcase the Pico Crono nicely. 

It was nice watching Androni this year.


----------



## LostViking

Just read in cyclingnews that Vacan is in top 15 teams - so World Tour status is looking good!


----------



## spade2you

LostViking said:


> Just read in cyclingnews that Vacan is in top 15 teams - so World Tour status is looking good!


Given the amount of mergers and teams disbanding, they could go up, not that this is necessarily a good thing for the overall climate of cycling.


----------



## kbwh

Oh blast.
Did Ricco And Mosquera Harm Vacansoleil's WorldTour Chances? | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking

Blast-off!

Looks like they are in - it seems the UCI just wanted to give them a scare so they would not hire riders like Ricco - who for obvious reasons do not have great track records on sporting ethics. (see The Doping Forum)

Vacansoleil Claims To Have 2012 WorldTour Licence | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## kbwh

In, and it's official as of the list published today:

FDJ, Euskaltel-Euskadi And AG2R Confirmed For WorldTour | Cyclingnews.com

Phew!


----------



## spade2you

LostViking said:


> Blast-off!
> 
> Looks like they are in - it seems the UCI just wanted to give them a scare so they would not hire riders like Ricco - who for obvious reasons do not have great track records on sporting ethics. (see The Doping Forum)
> 
> Vacansoleil Claims To Have 2012 WorldTour Licence | Cyclingnews.com


I suspect the team was well aware and those guys came with a substantially reduced paycheck due to the high risk. These riders brought some UCI points, which the team needed at the time.


----------



## LostViking

Bring on next season!


----------



## kbwh

From press release on bianchi.com:


> The team will be also supplied with the ”Infinito” and the “Impulso” models for the Belgian campaign, mainly Paris-Roubaix and Tour of Flanders.


Now that's interesting!


----------



## davidalone

new pics of the teams oltres with celeste FFWDs look great!

need more celeste on their jerseys though.


----------



## LostViking

TDU - after a rough start with a lot of Celeste paint scraped off on the surface of Austrailian roads, Vacans is doing better (6th team overall)- most notable is the work being done by De Gendt - currently 4th on GC and King of the Mountains Leader. Would like to see more of this.


----------



## davidalone

have to say despite initial reservations the kit and the bikes look superb together


----------



## LostViking

Respectfully disagree. I think at least a smidge of Celeste, even just a couple of Celeste stripes on the shorts and jersey, would have tied them better together.

That said, I'm glad De Gendt is still in the running for the KOM jersey at the TDU.
It's been great seeing those beautiful Celeste bikes adding a touch of class to the pack.


----------



## kbwh

Het Nieuwsblad training. Two Infinitos up front.


----------



## davidalone

thats interesting. will they be using the infinito for the classics races in a specialized roubaix kind of style? or are they just 'testing' it out? certainly the bike is available to them if they decide to use it.

you dont see many of the pro peloton specialized teams riding 'endurance' models like the roubaix or, say the synapse at the classics. a notable exception is the cervelo RS, and we all know the infinito can be a capable race/sprint bike ala robbie hunter. 

any thoughts?


----------



## kbwh

I didn't see if the two were on Infinitos for the Omloop, but look at Björn Leukemans crashing out of contention, swapping his Impulso (!) for a spare Impulso:
sporza.be videozone, choose video_ Bjorn Leukemans gaat tegen de vlakte_.

I'm guessing that the Infinito's head tube is too tall for some of the riders, and the Impulso, having an Oltre sized head tube, is the solution.


----------



## davidalone

Omloop Het Nieuwsblad Elite 2012: Lieuwe Westra And David Boucher In The Breakaway, Photos | Cyclingnews.com

from this photo, its hard to tell, but it looks like westra was on an infinito. definitely not an oltre. anyone care to confirm?


----------



## kbwh

That's indeed an Infinito. 

Kenny van Hummel was 3rd in K-B-K today, riding an Infinito.
Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne 2012: Mark Cavendish (Sky) Takes His Third Win Of The Season., Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## davidalone

The Infinito never ceases to amaze. So much for being a' sportive' bike when protour hardmen are riding it! Certainly lives up to the marketing.

Future classic for sure.


----------



## kbwh

A report and some pics:
Bianchi - Van Hummel and Infinito on the podium in Belgium


----------



## spade2you

There we go some TT winning action!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

the exposed front brake caliper didn't seem to slow him down


----------



## kbwh

That splash of Celeste on the rear disc cleans it up. Probably.


----------



## LostViking

Agreed, but more Celeste on the front wheel and kit would have chopped off another 20 seconds!

Mykket bra (well done), Hr.Larson!


----------



## spade2you

Salsa_Lover said:


> the exposed front brake caliper didn't seem to slow him down


The amount of drag from brake calipers is so miniscule that it's barely worth the effort to hide them.


----------



## kbwh

> Bianchi is preparing a few of the entry-level Impulso aluminum frames for Vacansoleil-Dcm for the northen one-day classics. The reason is that some riders prefer riding on 27 mm tubulars and this tire size does not fit on any of the carbon models (Oltre, Infinito, Sempre). Also, with aluminum it is much easier to make a custom frame for those riders that do not fit a standard size frame.


Source: ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Bianchi at Paris-Nice, Readying for northern Classics
I wouldn't call the Impulso entry level, though. It's a perfectly raceable endurance frame. Entry level is the Via Nirone 7.


----------



## Lolamunky

I've owned an Infinito and I currently have an Oltre and I understand why they want some Infinito's for some of the classics with bad roads. The Oltre is insanely stiff compared to Infinito in every way......if I had to ride Paris Roubaix I would still choose my Oltre but I'd be more comfortable on an Infinito


----------



## LostViking

Paris-Nice going very well so far (Stage Four) for Vacans-DCM !


----------



## LostViking

After his win on Stage 5 of Paris-Nice, Westra is now in second place on GC only 8 seconds behind a faltering Wiggo. Hope he can keep this going.


----------



## LostViking

How about DeGendt's solo win at Paris-Nice penultimate stage!

This team is burning up Paris-Nice!


----------



## kbwh

Björn Leukemans on an Impulso at Dwars Door Vlaanderen...









...and Dutch champ Pim Ligthart on an Infinito. Stijn Devolder was on his 61cm Oltre.


----------



## T K

Isn't the Impulso an aluminum frame? Top pros not on carbon?


----------



## kbwh

It is Al all right. Leukemans likes fat tires for the cobbles, and you can't get much more than 25s into an Oltre or Infinito. Impulso to the rescue. I guess those tires in the pic are 27mm A. Dugast Paris Roubaix.


----------



## kbwh

Yay!
http://www.bianchi.com/Global/Bianchi/News_Detail.aspx?NewsIDMaster=69162


----------



## LostViking

kbwh said:


> Yay!
> Bianchi - Van Hummel's first win on Infinito at Picardie


Nice results - Androni doing well at the Giro too (if you look away from the Ferrari mishap). :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking

DeGendt podiums at Giro - pity he isn't riding in the TdF, but we'll see him again in Spain!


----------



## kbwh

Found this pic from Compeigne back in April:


----------



## kbwh

Kit for Il Lombardia:


----------



## T K

Nice! It's about time. 
I've never been a fan of kits and bikes that don't match.


----------



## LostViking

*Now we're talkin'*



kbwh said:


> Kit for Il Lombardia:


Beat me to it KBWH! Here's the story:

News Story | Bianchi USA

Seems a limited edition of these jerseys will be sold to the public.

I, for one, think this should be Vacansoleil's 2013 kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking

T K said:


> Nice! It's about time.
> I've never been a fan of kits and bikes that don't match.


Agreed, the Oltre kit matches my 2005 928 exactly - looks great together.

Always said the Vac kit needed more Celeste - this is what I was hoping for.


----------



## LostViking

Vacans back in Pro Tour for 2013 Season! Well deserved.


----------



## davidalone

the team ahd a great 2012 , smashing paris nice and getting a grand tour podium . pretty outstanding for a 3 year old team!
I'm interested to see what the dutch boys can do in 2013.
I hear they are signing juan anotnio flecha, so with hoogerland, marcato, van hummel, they might be able to put together a decent dark horse team for a shot at the classics. 

with de gendt, westra, and wout poels, and some additional firepower, they may also be an outside shot for one of the grand tours.


----------



## LostViking

My money is on De Gendt - he is just getting better and better. With the right support and tactics, I see De Gendt doing very well in the next couple of seasons - a GT podium may be within reach for this team.


----------



## saibotto

How about that new 2013 Oltre Vacansoleil paint job?

Jesus… isn't allowed to post links apparently
bianchi.com/Global/Bianchi/News_Detail.aspx?NewsIDMaster=84028


----------



## kbwh

Better than this years, I think. Now if they could fix the team kits as well... 

Good gear change from Dura-Ace to Campagnolo EPS.


----------



## LostViking

*2013 Kit Revealed*

New kit for 2013 revealed - ho hum in my book but atleast they are on the right track:

"even just a couple of Celeste stripes on the shorts and jersey, would have tied them better together" - LostViking

Behold! 

Vacansoleil Unveils 2013 Jersey | Cyclingnews.com

Still not enough Celeste, but better.


----------

